# 184 International lo boy tractor



## 72rtchallenger (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi, I am new to the forum and looking for info on the 184 , I am looking to get one and would like to know more about this one , it looks good an runs good,,does it appear to be original ? any opinions on these models ? I can get it cheap


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..72rtchallenger.. The ones I have seen like this have been the Cub yellow, and white paint scheme.. I have a guy I work with that loves them he always trys to get them for less than $2000.00. What are they asking for this one? What are your plans for it?


----------



## 72rtchallenger (Dec 4, 2011)

I can get it in trade for an old b275 that was free to me and needs lots of work,,my wife wants to keep it but we might sell it for a quick profit,,it all depends on how my wife likes to mow with it,,You say it was a cub yellow originally ? Is it a real 184 then ? I have not found any info on this,,I am waiting for the serial number to be emailed to me to check it to see that its a real 184, some have told me it was a 185


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.Bye

This site help w/some questions.
TractorData.com International Harvester Cub 184 Lo-Boy tractor information


----------



## 72rtchallenger (Dec 4, 2011)

I am still waiting on a serial number but from the info I have gathered I believe its around a 1973 154


----------

